# Crocheted Blanket Photos



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Last night, just in time for a cold wintery night, I finished this crocheted blanket. I doubled the width of a very easy afghan pattern that uses two strands of yarn and a Q hook. I did not want fringe so I made up a border for the top and bottom using a P hook and two strands of thread.
It took me a while to make it because it sat for a long time. I worked on it rarely. But since the hook size is so large and using two strands the blanket grows fast and I think you could possibly finish on in a few weeks if you worked on it regularly.
It is very warm. I simply bought Red Heart Jumbo Super Savers two at a time, and bought more when I needed it. It is not expensive if you buy the super savers.

I have the pattern for the afghan that I doubled if anyone wants it. Bad photos, but I'm in a hurry today. Busy day. I hope you like it.
I'm trying to post photos... ugh

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

The doubled width of the afghan pattern is sufficient for my queen size bed.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Border crocheted with P hook and two strands of yarn.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good to see you posting again, digApony.

You pic didn't come through for me.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Close up of stitches:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Seeing it now!


Wow! That does look warm!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

The doubled yarn gives a very nice effect with that stitch pattern! Cozy:blossom:


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

It is a very easy pattern... almost mindless. You can just sit and crochet.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good job! Great timing, too! It almost looks knitted with a moss stitch instead of crocheted. 

(White is a very brave color. We have dogs, you see.)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice! Sure looks cozy as can be!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

hotzcatz said:


> Good job! Great timing, too! It almost looks knitted with a moss stitch instead of crocheted.
> 
> (White is a very brave color. We have dogs, you see.)


 I only used white because I had some super savers on hand that I needed to use.

But my cat loved kneading it and purring her hair all over it last night. I plan on wearing it out. It washes very well. When I finished it I washed it on delicate in cold water and delicate in the dryer. (It had been sitting for so long). It came out beautiful. 

I have a black long haired dog too.... lol Life is too short and it's big enough to share.  

digApony


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's a beautiful blanket


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

If it is really easy I would love the pattern. I stink at counting stitches though, any tips for that?

Thanks
Alison


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Your pics aren't showing up, but I'd love to see your pattern, too. I'm working on my first crocheted Afghan - also a super simple pattern. I hope to finish it while it's still cold out.:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm very impressed! Queen-sized blanket... wow! I have to 'build' afghans and blankets in sections, otherwise I get bored with them too quickly and stop. Then they sit, sometimes for years. I really want to make myself a blanket, the problem is I'm really stubborn and if I make one for myself, it'll probably need to be wool. And that would be a really expensive proposition, which would explain why I'm still blanket-less!! LOL


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

digApony - Gorgeous!! I would love the pattern or did I overlook it here already? I just checked free Red Heart patterns just in case it was on a label, but didn't see it.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh my! It is so pretty! It looks so warm.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

used2bcool13 said:


> If it is really easy I would love the pattern. I stink at counting stitches though, any tips for that?
> 
> Thanks
> Alison


It's easy. It's not a Red Heart pattern. All you need to count is the chain. The mistake I mostly made was forgetting to chain one between the double crochet stitches, but that's probably because it's mostly mindless.

I'll post the pattern in about an hour. If you have any questions you can always ask me, I'll be glad to help. After a couple rows you'll be an expert, I promise.  :rock:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh it looks so inviting! warm and squishy.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Super Quick Mesh Afghan

Crochet hook Q (15.00 mm) or size needed for gauge
Gauge: In pattern, (decrease, ch 1) 3 times and 5 rows = 4''

Entire afghan is worked holding 2 strands of yarn, Worsted Weight

For *afghan*, Ch 72 loosely
For *blanket*, Ch 144 loosely

*Row 1 *(Right side): Insert hook in second ch from hook and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook, ch 1 
*(insert hook in next ch and pull up a loop) twice, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook, ch 1: repeat from * across to last ch, sc in last ch: 71 sts.

*Row 2: *Ch 1, turn: [insert hook in same st and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch-1 sp and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook (*beginning decrease made*)], ch 1, * [insert hook in next st and pull up a loop, insert hook in next ch-1 sp and pull up a loop, YO and draw through all 3 loops on hook (*decrease made*)], ch 1; repeat from * across to last st, sc in last st.

Repeat Row 2 until afghan reaches desired length, and ending by working a right side row.
Finish off.
Use fringe or border on top and bottom if desired.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Thank you for the pattern, I LOVE the blanket you crocheted.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

MamaRed said:


> Your pics aren't showing up, but I'd love to see your pattern, too. I'm working on my first crocheted Afghan - also a super simple pattern. I hope to finish it while it's still cold out.:goodjob::goodjob:


 Oh but there is always next winter. That's what I kept telling myself... I'm glad I finished it finally. I could have done it sooner though. I just got distracted.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Candy said:


> Thank you for the pattern, I LOVE the blanket you crocheted.


 Let me know if you have any questions!!!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Great job and thank you so much for the pattern:cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay Miss DigAPony

I've been giving it a try this morning. The Q hook still feels a little cumbersome, but it's working out and makes a really soft feeling design.

View attachment 23212


How do you think I am doing?​


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What is this stitch called? I would love to find it on YouTube. My brain just doesn't wrap around written directions but if I can see it done - then the directions will make sense next time I read them. 

I am so going to have to learn to read directions. For some reason I have a horrible mental block with them but I am going to have to put my big girl pants on and just learn. I bought several patterns yesterday - the crocodile boot pattern, one from the same designer for a hat and for some tall boots. I also bought the duffer slipper pattern from Ravelry for knitted fulled slippers. 

Sometimes I feel so doomed when it comes to patterns....


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks so soft and warm! I haven't crocheted in YEARS!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FarmCix

You should try this. It really has a more cuddly feel than one strand and an I hook (I experimented).


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

My husband is out of town this week, and it's supposed to be mostly rainy. That means lots of crochet time! I just started skein 4 of 8.

I'm with Kasota on reading directions! Once I see someone doing the stitch, I can continue by following the directions, but if I can't see it done first, I'm clueless. I was the same way with reading music. :shrug:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

On some things, I learn that same way..visual learner. I can read pattern, read music and all around do a lot of reading. When it comes to some things, I see it done and I'm off and running. I found this pretty crochet pattern that made the shape of bells around the edge. The pattern wasn't in English so I translated, but it's in broken English. I'll give it a try 100 times and get it right, but if I could see it on a Youtube video, I would be so happy.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe we need to start a HT youtube channel. A little 2 minute video per stitch would point most of us in the right direction.:clap:


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Kasota said:


> What is this stitch called? I would love to find it on YouTube. My brain just doesn't wrap around written directions but if I can see it done - then the directions will make sense next time I read them.
> 
> I am so going to have to learn to read directions. For some reason I have a horrible mental block with them but I am going to have to put my big girl pants on and just learn. I bought several patterns yesterday - the crocodile boot pattern, one from the same designer for a hat and for some tall boots. I also bought the duffer slipper pattern from Ravelry for knitted fulled slippers.
> 
> Sometimes I feel so doomed when it comes to patterns....


 The stitch is a decrease stitch. Insert hook into stitch, pull up a loop, insert hook into chain one space pull up a loop, pull through all three loops, chain one, across to last stitch, single crochet in last stitch, chain one and turn. Beginning decrease, insert hook in same ending single crochet stitch, skip a stitch, insert hook into stitch/or chain space (refer to instructions) pull up a loop and pull through all three.

I hope this helps!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if I could make a movie of it with camera and then you tube and then post? I may have to give that a try.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you, DigAPony.  

AngieM2 that would be a great idea!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

digApony said:


> The stitch is a decrease stitch. Insert hook into stitch, pull up a loop, insert hook into chain one space pull up a loop, pull through all three loops, chain one, across to last stitch, single crochet in last stitch, chain one and turn. Beginning decrease, insert hook in same ending single crochet stitch, skip a stitch, insert hook into stitch/or chain space (refer to instructions) pull up a loop and pull through all three.
> 
> I hope this helps!


 I'll try to post a series of pictures.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Here I have inserted the hook in a chain 1 space and pulled up a loop.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

With the two loops on the hook I inserted the hook into the next stitch and pulled up a loop. = 3 loops on hook.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Yarn over and pull through the three loops, chain 1.

This is the stitch used across the afghan. Refer to instructions for last stitch and beginning decrease. I hope this helps!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Amazing! So beautiful  I am just learning.....


----------

